# First lotto-win purchase: car or guitar?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Waiting for the bus to work this morning, a rather handsome glossy white BMW fastback-style coupe passed by, and it got me to thinking.

I could never really afford something like that. But let us say that a HUGE chunk of money fell into my hands. Would I spring for something like that? In my case, even though I was an avid reader of Road & Track at a much earlier age, I couldn't really find any deep automotive yearnings to unleash. I'd probably just get some bodywork done on my current car (a 2007 Focus wagon) or simply get a replacement version of same. Then I'd drive down to Gruhn's or maybe Chicago Music Exchange, and go shopping.

In your own case, if you came into a very large windfall (pick your source) that gave you considerable latitude as a consumer. Would your first major purchase be a car or a guitar? Those are your two choices.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would go for a car, but not a sports car. when you get to a certain age, you look ridiculous getting into a ferrari, or a pro street camaro. i'd go for an excalibur phaeton, and i'd start dressing like the monopoly guy











my biggest kick from something like that would be having the ability to never work for someone else again


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

If I won a considerable amount of money ... I'd probably buy a car .. then buy a guitar .... soon a nice home ... where I can play loud ... no neighbours to complain ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

It would have to be a lot of money (15 million plus?) to motivate me to buy a new house as I love my neighborhood and house. And I have a pretty nice 2015 vehicle that I bought new. Luxury cars aren't really my thing. So if it were a few million I'd probably first retire then buy a couple guitars that I never would have been able to afford to own other wise.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seeing as I have enough guitars, according to the wife, I'd buy a nice 52 or so Ford truck. Then I'd take some of the left over money and buy a \52 or so Harley trike. Then I'd use the rest of the money to travel with.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I've outgrown the car thing too. I would maybe replace my hatchback with a bigger one that burns more gas. 

But I probably spend more time buying guitar and amps - and a new house miles from anyone that I could jam all day and all night with no bitching. Probably on an island that I would name after ME.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Car or guitar? For myself, guitar, probably several, and probably other instruments too. For the bride, car, she doesn't care for my truck. For the kids, pay of the student loans.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd buy a cargo van then take it to the 12th fret and load it with goodies.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't drive and I have all the guitars I could possibly want at the moment so I'd buy a Lexus for some homeless person so they could pull up to the food bank in style for a change.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Track down and re-buy my '66 Tele while driving the 1970 Chevelle SS 454 and taking a break from driving my, truck for hire, flatbed Mack Granite.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A Porsche 911 has been my 'lottery car' for the best part of 30 years now. That said, with a big enough win I'd end up with a personal fleet of mostly 60's muscle cars along with a large modern 4x4.

Guitar wise, I'd be more inclined to have a custom built, but I would have an absolute wall of big amplifiers.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My 2004 Odyssey works just fine, but I can think of a couple of guitars that I'd like to have.

Home renovations would be first on the list though - possibly including a studio/rehearsal space.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would rent about 10 prostitutes for the rest of my life and crowd surf my way around town. 

4 would be dudes to carry the bulk of the weight - I'm not a complete asshole.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

adcandour said:


> 4 would be dudes to carry the bulk of the weight - I'm not a complete asshole.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


...and the Whored Motor Company was born.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Paid out debt for all family, more reliable funding for the start-up (or start-ups), Muskoka cottage, flying lessons and waterplane to travel between home and cottage, Audi R8 or RS9, guitar lessons ... probably in that order.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

im kind of in that position right now, on a smaller scale, as I just sold an investment property that ive had for quite a while

So, after putting a good chunk aside for the taxman next year, what Im deciding between are (in no particular order): a really vintage guitar, like a 52-55 goldtop LP. A really nice flametop historic R8/9/0. A muscle car for weekends. Upgrading my daily driver. a generous gift for my wife-either furniture or jewelry. I know my daughter would it if we had a pool. Re-investing in something else. Putting it towards the mortgage. or some compromise and combination of more than one of the aforementioned.
What in reality has happened, is, I haven't found the "dream example" of any of those purchases that I really want, so I'll likely either reinvest or pay down the mortgage for now. The one thing I really want, but cant buy, is time. Id love to reset the clock 10 years or so.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

But, but, but....what are you going to buy ME?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i would go for a car, but not a sports car. when you get to a certain age, you look ridiculous getting into a ferrari, or a pro street camaro. i'd go for an excalibur phaeton, and i'd start dressing like the monopoly guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this might be up your alley:
http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2015/6/...he-League-Of-Extraordinary-Gentlemen-7727644/

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> But, but, but....what are you going to buy ME?


it always comes to that with you leftys, doesn't it? 



j/k!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd be off to the nearest Porsche dealer where I'd buy a bad assed 911. I'd then drive that to my local guitar shop and clean the place out (they'll have to deliver).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Porsche 911, fully tricked out. Or as Milkman sad "bad assed". Then I would sound proof my music room. Then I would find a beautiful Gibson ES335. That's it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Tesla model S 

I'd prefer to spend the rest on a deal with the devil as I'm quite attached to my soul and what good are more guitars if I'm still only a mediocre player.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Boy, I'm starting to get the sense that all the guitar-talk around here is mere displacement/substitute for what people REALLY lust after - cars. Are guitars what you folks busy yourselves with while waiting for the "real thing" to come along?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

House in Mullumbimby(mountainside up from Byron Bay),trick out the barn for a recording studio/jam area (ALA Daryl Hall) & a Gibson CS Billy Gibbons Les Paul & Marshall Plexi stack.
Hmmmmmm. My idea of retirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Boy, I'm starting to get the sense that all the guitar-talk around here is mere displacement/substitute for what people REALLY lust after - cars. Are guitars what you folks busy yourselves with while waiting for the "real thing" to come along?


I think everyone here knows that expensive doesn't necessarily make you happy; we tend to glorify cost-effective satisfactory alternatives to the higher priced guitar myths. It's hard to find a cheap satisfactory substitute to a porsche 911.

...said the only guy here who hasn't learned.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kriegers van and a million and one Kim Mitchell hats, the fluorescent ones he wore in the patio lanterns video.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I,m a gear head, always have been. Was an auto tech for 20 years and love cars. Started at a young age with my dad and family when we went to St-Jovite and Mosport to see the car races. I am more into the 50's-60's era of cars so probably 57 Chevy or El Camino or a GTO would be my new toys but then i would buy several instruments of my liking. But first, i think i would spread the money with my kids.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At last! Some common sense. Thank you, Bobby.

Two high-school friends (one of whom was eventually a bandmate) each had one of those. Oh how I coveted those.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Car or guitar?

Car ............. but it would take awhile to decide what. First thing I'd do is get someone working on restoring my MG. Then I'd buy a nice daily driver to get by, and then start searching for my 61' Mini and my dad's 61' Jag MKII. I regret daily letting these cars go. I know my Mini's in North Carolina somewhere and the Jag is/was around T.O.

And then the Batmobile .................


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> this might be up your alley:
> http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2015/6/...he-League-Of-Extraordinary-Gentlemen-7727644/


oh yeah, i could go there too! i was thinking, another thing that might be fun is to dress like a samurai, and take a palanquin to get saki and soba


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wot? No luv for an Austin-Healey 3000? or a Lotus Elan? or Triumph Spitfire or TR3?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guitar. 

The car of my dreams needs to be custom built. That's months of waiting without the new guitar...lots of lost play time


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously, each time I think about that fantasy lotery dreams, I never know what to do. Pay my student loan, yeah sure! Buy a house, sure too. But after that. Visit the world probably. In fact having all that money around would make me feel unconfortable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In 1974 I was between wives 1 and 2. I won a good amount of money for the time, $25,000.....more than a years wages. That lasted a bit more than 2 months.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Wot? No luv for an Austin-Healey 3000? or a Lotus Elan? or Triumph Spitfire or TR3?


I have enough stuff to fix. ;-)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Crazy as it sounds, I want for nothing. I have everything I need. Although, I might buy another Parker! I am so over the car thing! I used to be impressed by muscle cars from the 60's and 70's! The thrill and excitement of burning rubber has passed. 

I would give it away to charities of my liking! 

Not much impresses me these day! It's only money!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I think everyone here knows that expensive doesn't necessarily make you happy; we tend to glorify cost-effective satisfactory alternatives to the higher priced guitar myths. It's hard to find a cheap satisfactory substitute to a porsche 911.
> 
> ...said the only guy here who hasn't learned.


There's plenty of inexpensive substitutes for a porche 911.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> There's plenty of inexpensive substitutes for a porche 911.


No there isn't


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> No there isn't


If I read it correctly the porche is in the $150,000 + for a 2015 (from autotrader). The driveable '52 F1 ford and '52 Harley Servi-car would cost me around $25,000 or so. A good lawyer (family friend) would be around $40,000 to $50,000. That would leave me with enough money to do what I want, when I want, where I want and with whom I want for quite a long time. As far as "expensive doesn't necessarily make you happy" a high priced courtesan will make you a lot happier than a cheap hooker.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> No there isn't


Exactly right.

My car is as close as I can get based on the cars I've driven, but close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.

Having driven a few 911s I know I'll never be truly satisfied until I own one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> My car is as close as I can get based on the cars I've driven, but close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.
> 
> Having driven a few 911s I know I'll never be truly satisfied until I own one.


Only if you like porches. I prefer old cars trucks and bikes from the late 40's/early '50s. Made in North American and Great Britain. When I was a apprentice mechanic I worked on porches and VW's among other things. I'll take a '56 bug over any porche. Cut the pan and add a motorcycle front end.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Only if you like porches. I prefer old cars trucks and bikes from the late 40's/early '50s. Made in North American and Great Britain. When I was a apprentice mechanic I worked on porches and VW's among other things. I'll take a '56 bug over any porche. Cut the pan and add a motorcycle front end.


Yes, and as I'm the one winning the lottery that's what matters.

By the way, Porsche has the best quality results almost every year. That's easily verified in any major trade publication.

I wouldn't take a VW if it was given to me. In fact, I rent cars almost every week and there only two cars I will flatly decline.

One is a Fiat 500 and the other is anything made by VW. Both are for serious safety concerns.

One thing is for certain. Whether you like or dislike Porsches, there are no real cheap alternatives that come close to the performance, handling and quality.

Like what you like.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> No there isn't


Agree! I concur!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dunno.

Hopefully Im forced to answer this on Friday (group lotto at work).


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd get a custom built river barge and live on that.
As for exotic cars, I'll go to Germany for a month
or so and spend that time on the autobahn with
a few different rentals.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Yes, and as I'm the one winning the lottery that's what matters.
> 
> By the way, Porsche has the best quality results almost every year. That's easily verified in any major trade publication.
> 
> ...



I've never driven a porche and im not questioning the "you like what you like" but isn't a Beemer a cheap (er) alternative. I have driven a few BMW'S, they go like snot and handle any curve you throw at them. My old man has a 128 and hasn't had any problems. It's not quite comparable to a 911 but an m3 might be. Not up to date on sticker price of them but I'm sure it's a somewhat cheaper alternative.

I also thought VW were decent cars. A buddy of mine is a mechanic at benz/BMW dealer and has a vw for his wife to tote the kids around and I'm sure he wouldn't put his kids in an unsafe car. Wife maybe though....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Fast question....anybody other than me have tickets for tonight? Or Friday or Sat.? Can't win if you don't have tickets.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends which one I found first--but I would probably get a good car, but nothing super expensive--where would I drive it?
I'd be afraid to park it most places, and don't get me started on potholes.
So good quality guitar--but not too expensive--then I'd get a National reso or two


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> I've never driven a porche and im not questioning the "you like what you like" but isn't a Beemer a cheap (er) alternative. I have driven a few BMW'S, they go like snot and handle any curve you throw at them. My old man has a 128 and hasn't had any problems. It's not quite comparable to a 911 but an m3 might be. Not up to date on sticker price of them but I'm sure it's a somewhat cheaper alternative.
> 
> I also thought VW were decent cars. A buddy of mine is a mechanic at benz/BMW dealer and has a vw for his wife to tote the kids around and I'm sure he wouldn't put his kids in an unsafe car. Wife maybe though....



I have an Infiniti G37 Coupe. Many argue that it is also a Japanese "Porsche". It's great car but no, it's not quite. 911.

To get a BMW that comes close In my opinion, you have to spend big bucks anyway.

I'd take a Boxter before lower level Beamers but that's just my opinion.

As for VW,

If you drive one and haven't experienced this, yours may be fine.

On three VWs I've rented (two Jettas and a Passat) there was a serious problem with the gas pedal response. Here's the scenario. I'm waiting to merge onto a busy interstate, see my space and put the pedal down. The car creeps forward and then hesitates, almost stops, before the thing finally lurches forward.

That delay is probably only a second or two, but that's enough time to get T-boned or at least have you shitting your pants.

That's with the pedal to the floor. It was like the damn thing was considering it's response to my command or something.

As I said, that happened three times. All three times I had a passenger who saw what happened.

Never again.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

1st big Lotto win . . . I'd get the scratches repaired that my wife put on both rear fenders of my 2010 GMC pickup and put a few new scratches on my Tele Partscaster.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I find all the new sports sedans to be a bit pretentious and more a sign of "look what I can afford" and less an appreciation of a fine machine so if I were to go Japanese it'd be a 240Z, German would be a Gullwing, British would be a Healey 3000 or an E-type.

American ................... Well I've always had a soft spot for a canary-yellow Wildcat.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> I've never driven a porche and im not questioning the "you like what you like" but isn't a Beemer a cheap (er) alternative. I have driven a few BMW'S, they go like snot and handle any curve you throw at them. My old man has a 128 and hasn't had any problems. It's not quite comparable to a 911 but an m3 might be. Not up to date on sticker price of them but I'm sure it's a somewhat cheaper alternative.
> 
> I also thought VW were decent cars. A buddy of mine is a mechanic at benz/BMW dealer and has a vw for his wife to tote the kids around and I'm sure he wouldn't put his kids in an unsafe car. Wife maybe though....


BMW are nice, but IMO too ubiquitous. at least in the GTA.

what makes the Porsche special is, its an exotic that works as a daily driver, even has some spartan back seats for the rare times you need to squeeze some one in for a short trip, or a little luggage. I cant think of any car that does it as well. theres more exciting cars out there to be sure...Viper, ferrari etc, but they all fall flat on their face for the more practical aspects of driving a car. IMO, the Audi R8 would be the best in this category, but life is quite different when youre limited by a 2 seater...unless you own multiple cars.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

A car is useless to me. I can't drive it and have no close ones who would drive it for me. A bass guitar is more useful for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I'd get a custom built river barge and live on that.
> As for exotic cars, I'll go to Germany for a month
> or so and spend that time on the autobahn with
> a few different rentals.


That does make me think of something else.

A Porsche 911GT3 RS. And about as many 12 Euro tickets for the Nurbergring that I could afford with what's left.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread should be titled "Big boys and there toys"! lol I know that's a bit sexist but I just had to say it!

- - - Updated - - -

My most favorite car that we ever owned was a Pantera Detomaso! Very fast, a looker and a ticket maker!

Bright yellow with nice curves.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd by a van resembling the mystery machine and open my open niche guitar shop to promote with it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cool ride. Ford dealers sold them for a while (as they had a Ford V8). 

But you really should call it a DeTomaso Pantera (not the other way around). Kinda like saying Corvette Chevrolet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

exhausted said:


> I'd by a van resembling the mystery machine and open my open niche guitar shop to promote with it.


In my daydreaming moments, I have a Ford Transit set up to be a mobile gear repair shop.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> As for VW,
> 
> If you drive one and haven't experienced this, yours may be fine.
> 
> ...


Eeks that is certainly concerning. I think as technology moves forward some aspects of the mechanics or lack thereof take things back a step or two. What I like about my 15 yr old 4Runner is there is actually a cable from the gas pedal to the throttle body. My wife's c350 Benz I notice the hesitation from the moment I hit the pedal to when the cpu tells the throttle to open up and giv'er. That lack of mechanical linkage does worry me a bit. 

Steering wheels nowadays are similar, no more steering column but a (potentiometer ?) sends the signal to the (rack and pinion?) turning the wheels. My terminology might be wrong as it's been a few years since having this discussion with a former boss who was a big car guy. 

I I tried my luck last night at winning a new yellow camaro at the Halliburton county fair. No dice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Eeks that is certainly concerning. I think as technology moves forward some aspects of the mechanics or lack thereof take things back a step or two. What I like about my 15 yr old 4Runner is there is actually a cable from the gas pedal to the throttle body. My wife's c350 Benz I notice the hesitation from the moment I hit the pedal to when the cpu tells the throttle to open up and giv'er. That lack of mechanical linkage does worry me a bit.
> 
> Steering wheels nowadays are similar, no more steering column but a (potentiometer ?) sends the signal to the (rack and pinion?) turning the wheels. My terminology might be wrong as it's been a few years since having this discussion with a former boss who was a big car guy.
> 
> I I tried my luck last night at winning a new yellow camaro at the Halliburton county fair. No dice.


Electronic power steering much like other recent developments in the auto industry is purely to improve fuel efficiency at the expense of handling and performance.
There are reasons sports cars have not adopted this technology.
Where driving pleasure and handling are concerned hydraulic power steering is still the preferred way.

EPS SUCKS!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mhammer said:


> In your own case, if you came into a very large windfall (pick your source) that gave you considerable latitude as a consumer. Would your first major purchase be a car or a guitar? Those are your two choices.


If those are my only two choices, it would be a guitar. But that's only because I just recently bought car to replace my previous rust bucket that currently resides in the junkyard. So, I should be good for at least 5 years, preferably 10. Ask me again in 5-10 years and I may have a different answer.

In all honesty, there are several things I would want to do (in order of preference):
1) Treat my wife - A vacation of her choosing, home upgrades she wants, or whatever else. She is amazing. Without her support, Next Gen Guitars wouldn't exist at all. In fact, she surprised me by buying the first pieces of equipment needed to get things started back when all I did was talk about it. The girl of my dreams.
2) Pay off the mortgage - Under 40 and mortgage free? That leaves a lot of breathing room for the rest of the list.
3) Invest more in the business - Move into a "real" location, hire another staff member, expand our selection and quantity levels, etc. The ability to do what you love for a living (even if it is only a modest living) is pretty hard to pass up.
4) Home repairs - We don't have anything pressing but we could use a new furnace, some new windows, etc.
5) Cool stuff - I have a lot of hobbies that I've been ignoring for the past 10 years. Of course, music-related gear. Aside from that I'd love to get back into competitive billiards, maybe join a B-league sports team, and refresh my magic skills. Yes, I used to be a magician. I even produced and sold magic instructional videos in the mid-2000s. Good times!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

A couple/three years ago I bought $5 worth of tickets on the U.S. Powerball lottery when the prize was pushing over $300 million cash ($600+ million in an annuity over 20 years). I then drove across half the U.S., long days of driving, daydreaming about what I'd do if I won. Most-fun $5 I ever spent.

With that kind of money cars and guitars aren't the first things you think of, but some expensive Les Pauls were well-considered. Bursts I certainly couldn't do justice to, but I'd like to own them to fiddle occasionally and to lend them to more-deserving players. (No, not you lot! <grin>) I thought of Melvin Franks' guitar (this was before Kirk Hammett bought it) and Tom Wittrock's Sandy and Donna.

Cars didn't get much time in the daydreams. A Bugatti Veyron would be very cool for a few days, but buy one? Nah, no matter how big the lottery prize.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Very cool ride. Ford dealers sold them for a while (as they had a Ford V8).
> 
> But you really should call it a DeTomaso Pantera


Yeah baby...I'd take a new Pantera 10x over the 911, especially the new Pantera.

Pure scare the crap outta you power with zero frills...
Wait...maybe a 427 Shelby Cobra...the original badass car. No power nothing, I don't even want a stereo

I like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Yeah baby...I'd take a new Pantera 10x over the 911, especially the new Pantera.
> 
> Pure scare the crap outta you power with zero frills...


It's like hanging out with a young Vince Neil after a day of drinking!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd have a ton of cars and guitars. My first purchase though would be for a new Lamborghini Aventador Superveloce.

















Unpractical and a true beast of a car. I would be rent the Mosport race track a few times a month just to drive it to its potential. That would be my only supercar. I would then start collecting old muscle cars.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like the car batman SHOULD BE driving


----------



## M_Schmitt (Jan 4, 2015)

Sound proof room home studio. With all the fixins.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

If cars or guitars are the only choices then none of the above. I have had enough fancy cars to get over that bug. Now I view them as mostly basic transportation. And since I have never spent more than $1,500 on any guitar then I really don't see that as something I would do. Maybe if I made a living out of playing it would be different but I cannot justify a $6000 LP or Martin even if I had all the money in the world. 

I would want to buy property somewhere were the weather is nice year round and I would want to continue traveling. I have travelled extensively but there are a few places I would still want to go.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I'd have a ton of cars and guitars. My first purchase though would be for a new Lamborghini Aventador Superveloce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, when I see that is my first thought "high-end gaming mouse"?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of these, or all of them...

Hellcat...









Acura NSX









Nissan GTR









Then start looking at muscle cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Moosehead said:


> Tesla model S


[video=youtube;LpaLgF1uLB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpaLgF1uLB8[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GWN! said:


> If cars or guitars are the only choices then none of the above. I have had enough fancy cars to get over that bug. Now I view them as mostly basic transportation. And since I have never spent more than $1,500 on any guitar then I really don't see that as something I would do. Maybe if I made a living out of playing it would be different but I cannot justify a $6000 LP or Martin even if I had all the money in the world.
> 
> I would want to buy property somewhere were the weather is nice year round and I would want to continue traveling. I have travelled extensively but there are a few places I would still want to go.


It's *very* easy to justify a purchase when you have the money in the bank to do it 

No one's tried to get a hold of me, so I'm assuming that we didn't win the group lotto, again.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Today we checked the tickets we had when we were at the store. $112 cash and 10 free tickets. This is from the last 3 months of tickets. Now I'll check tonights tickets and see.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Budda
No one's tried to get a hold of me said:


> ....or have left the country....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in an office lottery pool.

It costs me $6.00 a week and there are only 5 of us in the office.

That's a very inexpensive dream and well worth the money for me even though the odds are as slim as they get.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Best of both worlds 
[video=youtube;wOQe1hWvX_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOQe1hWvX_c&amp;list=PL12C0C916CECEA3BC&amp;index= 4[/video]
[video=youtube;juGNz1DJ4xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juGNz1DJ4xw[/video]


sulphur said:


> One of these, or all of them...
> 
> Hellcat...
> 
> View attachment 15054


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

OH YEAH, I would buy a Hell Cat too. My wife and I were sitting at a Chip truck yesterday when a Lime Green one went by and the driver opened her up.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Car (truck).... because right now I have a dozen working guitars, and 1 dead vehicle....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Six years and my answer hasn't changed. Fuck, I'm boring.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Six years and my answer hasn't changed. Fuck, I'm boring.


My answer has. I posted then about how "practical" a porsche 911 is.
Fuck practicality, thats how poor people think. Im going full Mayfield. If I won the lottery I wouldnt worry about if my "splurge car" is practical or not, I'll get a pickup truck for that...give me something wild and crazy, YOLO.








Porsches are the new BMW...theyre common in the GTA. Hell, my dog groomer has a Cayman, after passing on her Boxter to her daughter (also a dog groomer). The only P-car Id be interested in would be a GT2, GT3 or Carrera GT or some other special edition, if I won the lottery (in the non-lottery world, they are still a great choice ). The rest are simply grand touring cars, which just about every manufacturer makes. Although I saw a Taycan the other day that looked pretty nice....but everything ive read about them says that they still fall short of a Tesla S. Shame on Porsche.

So to answer the OPs question, a car. Simple reasons 1)Im lazy...playing guitar requires making an effort, getting into a car does not. 2)I dont have to worry that Im buying a fake car vs a vintage guitar 3)I can share much more joy with my family/friends with a drive in a nice car than I can with my guitar playing


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My car is a month old so I'd buy a '59 burst. Then get it refin'd and put in a kahler and some EMGs.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> My car is a month old so I'd buy a '59 burst. Then get it refin'd and put in a kahler and some EMGs.


''...just because you can." 
Love it!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I would buy neither. I would take off for a while until the dust settled though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

First auto related thing I'd do is payoff the one I have. Ahhhh... that would feel pretty good.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> My 2004 Odyssey works just fine, but I can think of a couple of guitars that I'd like to have.
> 
> Home renovations would be first on the list though - possibly including a studio/rehearsal space.





Mooh said:


> Six years and my answer hasn't changed. Fuck, I'm boring.


Funnily enough, I again have an 11 year old Odyssey that I'm pretty happy with, but I've checked a couple of guitars off the list. A financial windfall would lean towards gear over a car, but I would still vote for renovations if it were an option.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Six years and my answer hasn't changed. Fuck, I'm boring.


Neither has mine.
Well, except maybe go to one of those fancy health spa islands to lose weight and get in shape.


laristotle said:


> I'd get a custom built river barge and live on that.
> As for exotic cars, I'll go to Germany for a month
> or so and spend that time on the autobahn with
> a few different rentals.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd buy cars, no doubt, and several of them, all late 40's and early 50's American classics; Oldsmobile, Chevy, Ford, Pontiac, and special interest cars, like Studebaker, Hudson, Kaiser. I would also like to own a couple of vintage pickup trucks, one of them in original ratty condition. 

I have no interest in muscle cars, Euro cars, sports cars, exotic stuff or anything prior to 1942. 

After the cars, it would be blue chip collectible guitars: a '59 Les Paul Burst, a '59 ES-335, Flying V, Explorer.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It used to be a Mustang, but now? Charger Hellcat, or one model below. I'll never be past the car thing. I'll lay a patch outside my work building (if anyone ever sets foot in it again) while screaming "F&*^ THE LOT OF YAS, I'M GOIN' TO DISNEYWORLD!!!!".

I would hopefully have money left over for guitars, if I survived the Hellcat.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I would give my currently owned Dodge Challenger R/T away for free,









and purchase the Dodge Challenger Demon with 840 hp, 770 lb.-ft. of torque and title of the fastest 1/4 mile production car in the world with a Certified NHRA time of 9.65 seconds at a trap speed of 140mph. Tons of fun at the local 1/4 track.


----------

